# Modern Game with Psionics - Mental Bloc/OOC



## Committed Hero (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm wondering if there is any interest in playing psionic characters in a modern setting.  These would be fairly powered PCs when compared to the rest of the world at large, but up against opponents and organizations that could match or surpass them.  Sort of like an X-Men type feel, with the PCs fighting enemies of the public in general and them in particular:  sinister corporations that would use PCs to gain power, psychic serial killers, that sort of thing.  

I would want to use True20 or d20 Modern for the system.  The PCs would either start being recruited by their patron, or on their first mission - I'm ambivalent and would go with what the players liked more.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

Hugely. I love modern supernatural settings for games. They're surprisingly uncommon too. 

That said, I don't have True20...d20 Modern has the advantage of an SRD though.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd love to give it a shot if it was d20 Modern! I don't have True20 either. I'm all over playing in anything near to an X-men feel! Count me in for the considering!

Edit to add: Heck, if you wanted to get really crazy it could be similar to the Heroes TV show! Maybe a new generation of people suddenly getting their powers and how their gonna deal with that? I'm all for it either way though. Love to be in the X-school under Xavier type or as a former norm now with powers to figure out and a life all messed up by them. Or anything else for that matter!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm, yes...a gritty pseudorealism vantage like Heroes might be cooler...at least to start with...than diving right into four color X-Menism...though it's all good.

I too kind of like the idea of starting at the beginning. The unveiling of the powers is such a big event in the character's lives...it's loads of fun to RP.  Of course, there could easily still be a vast shadowy conspiracy of silence...Men In Black pursuing us...shades of The Company from Heroes, though I'm sure there'd be more factions than just that. If there really were psychics, everyone would want a piece of that pie. Organized crime, governments, clandestine intelligence agencies, terrorist groups, ANTIterrorist groups, cults, and perhaps a group  or groups assembled by psychics for psychics (for agendas benelovent or otherwise).


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 25, 2007)

If the group is thrown together because whatever causes their powers is location based, it could be a good reason for a group of very different types of people to work together. Especially if that same event messed with their families/friends/loved ones and they somehow survive because of the change. (I saw this somewhere in a comic once where all the people riding on a trolley that gets hit with this energy end up developing powers. Don't remember the name of it though.)

Maybe some accidental discharge of something into a civilian area that kills or cripples most but some are changed instead. They are locked up in quarentine for awhile and get to know each other there (maybe the heroes AND the future villains are in there!?) before being released/escaping/whatever. Now with their common loss and situation binding them, they leave their old lives behind and group together for some cause....Enter Mentor X/Government man/Alien genetic researcher/whatever...

Jeez, now it's starting to sound like 4400. I'd roll with that too though.

(Sorry, creative juices got flowing a little strong there.)


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, then let's assume d20 Modern rules.  If folks want to state a preference for novice psi vs. experienced, that'd be great, too.  I could combine both in the adventure.


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd be interested in this, if it's D20 Modern.  I like True20, but it's not for everyone, and like others have said, the D20 Modern rules are a little more accessible.

I'd prefer a less powerful than a more powerful if that's what the question was.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 25, 2007)

For power level, I'd prefer low to low/medium. Light enough to learn and get used to things okay while keeping enough powers to have some options and a little more survivability. Of course the origin would help determine whether the heroes are complete noobs or have had a little time to practice.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

I like novices...we can start relatively low power and go from there.

Which, coincidentally, works well with a d20 level system.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 26, 2007)

It sounds like it might make sense to start at 4th level, allowing PCs to have a starting level in Telepath or Battle Mind.  If a character has already participated in things, there's the Agent class from Urban Arcana which is in the SRD.

So feel free to make characters!  If you three are interested that'd be perfect as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 26, 2007)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> It sounds like it might make sense to start at 4th level, allowing PCs to have a starting level in Telepath or Battle Mind.  If a character has already participated in things, there's the Agent class from Urban Arcana which is in the SRD.
> 
> So feel free to make characters!  If you three are interested that'd be perfect as far as I am concerned.



Excellent! Can you give us any more info on the world/type of group we'd be in? (to help make my character choices and ideas fit in better) I'd hate to create a spandex wearing X-man only to find we were in a griity pseudorealistic 'Heroes' or '4400' type world.

Also, what sources are you allowing if you know yet? (This will be my first time playing d20 Modern, but I have a few of the books and know d20 D&D real well so I shouldn't mess up too bad.)


----------



## Red Herring (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm interested, too.  I own d20 Modern but have never used it.  I've played a psionicist once and enjoyed the experience.  

Is there room for a fourth?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2007)

Need statgen data. Point buy? Roll? Any special rulz?


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not looking to jump in, but I thought I'd offer to post my errata and fixes for the D20 Modern book's psionic powers, if you're interested.

I ran Agents of Psi some months ago and came up with some tweaks and clarifications to the powers that had typos or functioned oddly.  Or were just plain unbalanced.  When preparing for that game, I noticed that some of the powers had serious typos, oddities, or just plain under/over-powered for their level.  Especially considering when characters would gain access to them.

Similarly, I statted up 2 or 3 psionic powers from the Psionics Handbook for use in D20 Modern; Empathic Transfer and Body Adjustment, IIRC, to add some minor psionic healing capacity that was absent in D20M.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, the D20 Modern psi rules are based on 3.0, as is the rest of D20 Modern.  It wouldn't be all that difficult to convert the psi rules to the XPH, and, in fact, I recommend it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 26, 2007)

It would definately open up more possibilities of powers. If you run the telepath off the Psion list and the Battlemind off the Psychic Warrior list you'd be pretty much there. The Power Point cost system is the same. Just use the d20 Modern chart for powers know and choose from the d20 Modern list or the XPH list? Sounds good to me, but as I haven't messed much with Modern, I could be missing something.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 26, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Can you give us any more info on the world/type of group we'd be in? (to help make my character choices and ideas fit in better) I'd hate to create a spandex wearing X-man only to find we were in a griity pseudorealistic 'Heroes' or '4400' type world.



Definitely the latter.  Ordinary folks would consider psis freaks; folks in the know will try to kill you or suck out your brain and then try to kill you.



> Also, what sources are you allowing if you know yet? (This will be my first time playing d20 Modern, but I have a few of the books and know d20 D&D real well so I shouldn't mess up too bad.)



I don't want to go too crazy, so just D20 Modern & Urban Arcana for starters.  IIRC Dark*Matter has some stuff too, so you can use that as well.  I will be using some of the items/rules from Popular Psionics plus more things I've dreamed up too.  



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Need statgen data. Point buy? Roll? Any special rulz?



32 points, 4th level with two options:

-3 basic levels and 1 of Battle Mind or Telepath.  Characters of this type are novices just discovering their powers.  They will get the Wild Talent feat for free, and some way to get extra powers if I can think up something fair.
-4 psionic levels of Battle Mind, Telepath, or Psionic Agent and damn the prereqs.  This is for veterans of the psychic wars.



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to jump in, but I thought I'd offer to post my errata and fixes for the D20 Modern book's psionic powers, if you're interested.



If you have the chance, sure.  But don't knock yourself out unless you want to play.  I will definitely use the augment rules, so assume that any power listed in the modern SRD with an augment is the XPH can get the boost.  I have a power list of my own with some ideas about healing and such, too.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 26, 2007)

Should we all be vets? Or all be new to the scene? Or just make up what we want and if its a mix then the vets will be breaking in the new recruits??

As for the prereq's for those classes you could say that anybody taking all levels in that has to put skill points into filling up those skills that were prereq's at least up to the level of the prereq. And after that they are free to spend them wherever...


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 26, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Should we all be vets? Or all be new to the scene? Or just make up what we want and if its a mix then the vets will be breaking in the new recruits??



I'd love one and only rookie character, to tell the truth.  If the party is all vets you'll just have to rescue an NPC.  For something in between, let's say folks making rookies should be expect some form of instruction, but I won't force it on the vets to do it.



> As for the prereq's for those classes you could say that anybody taking all levels in that has to put skill points into filling up those skills that were prereq's at least up to the level of the prereq. And after that they are free to spend them wherever...



Not necessary, especially if the rookies get extra FX.  If it fits the character concept, that's great.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

By "ordinary", you don't mean the NPC versions of the standard base classes do you?  I assume you mean Strong Hero, Fast Hero, Tough Hero, etc, and not Advanced Classes, Telepath, Battle Mind, etc.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry; edited to "Basic."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 27, 2007)

So, since we definately only want one rookie character. Do we want to decide on which one of us that will be before getting too deep into character creation? Anybody wanna volunteer? If nobody else wants to I could play the noobie or we could draw straws via Invisible Castle rolls or something.


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> So, since we definately only want one rookie character. Do we want to decide on which one of us that will be before getting too deep into character creation? Anybody wanna volunteer? If nobody else wants to I could play the noobie or we could draw straws via Invisible Castle rolls or something.




I prefer trial by combat.

 

You can be the rookie as far as I'm concerned.  Or I'll do it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

HURM

At first I wanted to rookie out...but then I had a fun idea for a kind of battle hardened gruff veteran psi...

Now I can't decide!


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 27, 2007)

No one shy away from a rookie character if it sounds cool to you.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm interested. I'd like to play a psychic shaper/kineticist (astral construct, etc.) if there's still space left here. (assuming you're using the XPH)


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not entirely certain how much of the XPH we're actually using.  It would help me plan my character, actually.  Can we get a ruling on this, or at least some guidelines?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fine, I'll play the rookie then. I'm thinking he'll be a smart mouthed punk from off the streets thats been in trouble with the law too many times and joining up with this group was his last chance to stay out of jail. (Kind of a Tripple X kinda thing.) I'll figure out more details tomorrow.


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2007)

All right.  I'll do a telepath then.  Have to take a look at the rules to see how to do this in D20 Modern.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

Behold...the first draft of my surly pyrokinetic Battlemind!

Street smart, savvy and on the run since her early teens, Ash has grown up way too fast for her humble years. She keeps on the move, new cities, new names; only the ashes in her wake stay the same. Despite the hardness that years of fighting for her life and living on the run have ground into her, Ash hasn't lost the ability to feel compassion, or to hunger for companionship...even if she professes outwardly that such things are weaknesses.

[sblock=Ash]Name: Ash
Class: Battle Mind 4
Occupation: Psychic
Gender: Female
Height: 5'6" Weight: 120
Hair: Brown Eyes: Brown
Age: 17

XP: 6000 Needed: 10000 xp
Allegiances: Self
Reputation: 0
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 8/8

Hit Points: 30
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +3
Defense: 16 (10 + 3 dex + 3 class)
Buffed Melee AC: 21 (+3 equipment + 1 insight + 1 dodge)
BAB: +3 Melee: +4 Ranged: +6
Unarmed +4 (1d3+1; 20, x2)

Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12

Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +5

Skills: 
Autohypnosis (Wis) +5 (3 ranks + 2 wis)
Concentration (Con) +10 (7 ranks + 2 con +1 occ)
Intimidate (Cha) +8 (7 ranks + 1 Cha)
Jump (Str) +8 (7 ranks + 1 Str)
Knowledge: Streetwise (Int) +5 (4 ranks + 1 int)

Feats:
occ Iron Will
1 Weapon Prof: Personal Firearms
1 Defensive Martial Arts
3 Point Blank Shot
b Weapon Finesse: Psiblade

Attacks
Psiblade +1, +7 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg, move action, lasts 4 rnds
Firebolt, +6 to hit (rngd touch), 1d6+1 dmg, 60', +1 hit/dmg within 30', 1pp

Class Abilities
Psionics
Psiblade (+1 enhancement, 1d6 dmg, mv to manifest, 4 rnds)
Psishield (+3 equip to AC, mv to manifest, 4 rnds)
Imprint Tattoo

Psionics
Manifester level 4
DC: 12+lvl
Power Points: 5/5

0 level (each free manifest 7/day)
- Burst (+10', 1 rnd, free action)
- Finger of Fire (35', 1d3)
- Far Hand (35', 5lbs, concentration)

1 level
- Fire Bolt
- Combat Precognition (+1 insight to Defense, 1 hr/lvl)

Current Wealth: +6

Casual Clothes
Daypack, 2lbs
Ducktape, 1lb
Flashlight, 1lb
Rope (150'), 12lbs[/sblock]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 27, 2007)

I second Insight on that (Still assuming there's room)


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 27, 2007)

I may entertain some powers, but no classes from the XPH.

BTW here are some more powers.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 27, 2007)

Can we use the expanded Telepath and Battlemind power lists in the SRD listed under 'Arcana Psionics' ? Right now, I'm leaning towards Charismatic 3/Telepath 1 for my classes. Try to get most of the build done asap.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 27, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Can we use the expanded Telepath and Battlemind power lists in the SRD listed under 'Arcana Psionics' ? Right now, I'm leaning towards Charismatic 3/Telepath 1 for my classes. Try to get most of the build done asap.



Yes.  Plus Dark*Matter if you have it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm! What kind of powers are in Dark Matter?

Anything good for the minds of battle?


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 27, 2007)

I was thinking of playing a slightly older character (new-age-ish type) who bought an old looking book in some obscure corner bookshop, and discovered the powers of his mind. 

Powers I would like to use (from XPH, the D20 modern book, and the list you posted.)

 0:
far hand
finger of fire
detect psionics
burst
missive

1:
Energy ray (XPH)
matter agitation (XPH)
Akashic Research

2:
Energy Push (XPH)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

...can you USE XPH powers in a d20 Modern game? The power levels seem completely different.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 27, 2007)

Just floating it, I thought it was a bit iffy too, that's why I posted it.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 27, 2007)

Matter agitation seems kind of good for a 1st level power.  I'd accept it at 2nd or if you have to make a touch attack against moving things.  Plus there is the question of whether psi characters (or any humans) count as psionic pbjects...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 27, 2007)

...and they don't have 0-level powers.


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2007)

Let us know how you want us to proceed vis a vis the XPH / D20 Modern dichotomy.  I don't think telepathy will be all that different, but let me know.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, detect psionics is a first level power in XPH


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got my character created. About half way through typing him up to post here. Hopefully get that done at home tonight. If not, then early tomorrow. Just using powers out of d20 Modern Core book so far. If I see something better, then I'll see about substituting.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe we better stay with the d20 Modern book.  Apologies if that messes with your concepts.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 28, 2007)

My character so far. How are we doing wealth checks per level and action points


Name: Reed Emmerson
Class: Telepath 4
Occupation: Psychic (diplomacy and bluff)
Gender: Male
Height: 5'9" Weight: 150
Hair: Bleached white
Eyes: Brown
Age: 27

XP:
Allegiances: 
Reputation: +2
Speed: 30
Action Points: 21
HP: 21
Massive Damage Threshold: 12
Initiative: +6
Defense: 14 (+2 dex, +1 class, +1 heavy overcoat-functionally a leather jacket)
BAB: +2
Abilities: 8,14,12,16,12,16
Saves: +2, +2, +8 


Skills: 
Knowledge: Philosophy and Theology: +10
Intimidate +10
Diplomacy: +10
Bluff: +11
Gather Information: +10
Psicraft: +9
Autohypnosis: +9 
Profession +8


Feats:
Wild Talent (occ.)
1 Improved initiative
1 personal firearms proficiency
3 Sixth sense
B iron will


Attacks: 
Knife (+1 melee, 1d4 damage) 
Pepper Spray (+4 ranged, DC 15 fort or be blinded for 1d4)
+2 S&W M29 (+6 ranged, 2d8) 
Taser (+4 ranged, 1d4 electricity, Fort DC 15 or paralyzed for 1d6 rounds)


Abilities:
Trigger power (Charm Person)
Power Crystal (Purchase DC 20) 


Psionics:
Manifester level 4
Power Points: 7+5 (12) +an aditional 5 from the power crystal 

0 (DC 13):
- Finger of Fire
- Far Hand 
- Detect Psionics
-Missive
-Burst (usable 3/day from wild talent)

1 (DC 14):
-Charm Person
-Lesser Body Adjustment
-Akashic Research

2 (DC 15):
-Inflict Pain



Wealth Bonus: +4

Gear (on asignment)

Drives:
Dodge Neon (26)

Trunk:
Portable stove (9)
Binoculars (7)
Sleeping bag (9)
Night vision goggles (17)

Wears:
Casual Clothes (8)
Overcoat (9)


Pockets (6.5 lb.):
Power Crystal on a silver chain around neck (20) --lb.
knife (7) 1 lb.
3 cannisters of pepper spray (5) 1.5 lb
Heavilly modified M29 (+2 attack, laser rangefinder, RI 45) (22) 3 lb.
Firearms Permit (10) --lb.
Concealed carry holsters for the knife and M29 (5) 1 lb.
Cell Phone (9) --lb.
DC 15 Fake ID (25)
Stun Gun (5) 1 lb.

Daypack (5) (5 lb.):
Duct Tape (4) 1 lb.
First aid kit (5) 3 lb.
50 Extra rounds for the M29 (24 in speed loaders) (5) and (3) 4lb.-ish
Standard Flashlight (4) 1 lb

Total weight: 12.5 lb


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 29, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> My character so far. How are we doing wealth checks per level and action points.




Starting wealth with a 2d4 roll of 7 before purchasing items; 3/4 of max action points.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 29, 2007)

What about profession checks every level and wealth rolls for really expensive items like my psicrystal? 

(edited my above sheet)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 29, 2007)

```
Name: Alex Murphy a.k.a. "Lex"
Class: Charismatic 3/ Telepath 2
Occupation: Criminal
Gender: Male
Height: 5'8" Weight: 150
Hair: Blonde Eyes: Blue
Age: 19

XP: 15,000 Needed: 21,000 xp
Allegiances: Self, Criminals
Reputation: +3
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 8/8 (1d6)

Hit Points: 33
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +2
Defense: 15 (10 + 2 dex, + 2 class, +1 equipment)
BAB: +2, Melee: +3, Ranged: +4
Unarmed +3 (1d3; 20, x2)

Abilities: Str 12, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 16

Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5

Skills:       (From: [B]Occupation[/B]; [U]Charismatic[/U]; [I]Telepath[/I])
[I]Autohypnosis[/I]	         +4 (3 ranks, +1 Wis)
Balance			 +2 (0 ranks, +2 Dex)
[U][I]Bluff[/I][/U]			+12 (6 ranks, +3 Cha, +3 Fast Talk)
Climb			 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Str)
Computer Use		 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Int)
[I]Concentration[/I]		 +3 (1 rank, +2 Con)
[U]Craft (Visual Art)[/U]	 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Int)
[U]Craft (Writing)[/U]		 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Int)
[U][I]Diplomacy[/I][/U]		+13 (7 ranks, +3 Cha, +3 Fast Talk)
[B]Disable Device[/B]		 +8 (7 ranks, +1 Int)
[U]Disguise[/U]		 +3 (0 ranks, +3 Cha)
Drive			 +3 (1 rank, +2 Dex)
Escape Artist		 +3 (1 rank, +2 Dex)
Forgery			 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Int)
[B]Gamble[/B]			 +8 (4 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 Fast Talk)
[U][I]Gather Information[/I][/U]	+10 (7 ranks, +3 Cha)
[U]Handle Animal[/U]		 +3 (0 ranks, +3 Cha)
Hide			 +2 (0 ranks, +2 Dex)
[U]Intimidate[/U]		 +7 (4 ranks, +3 Cha)
Jump			 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Str)
[U]Knowledge(Streetwise)[/U]	 +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Listen			 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently		 +2 (0 ranks, +2 Dex)
Navigate		 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Int)
[U]Perform(any)[/U]		 +3 (0 ranks, +3 Cha)
[U][I]Profession[/I][/U]		+10 (8 ranks, +1 Wis, +1 Windfall feat)
[I]Psicraft[/I]		 +4 (3 rank, +1 Int)
Research		 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Int)
Ride			 +2 (0 ranks, +2 Dex)
Search			 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Int)
[I]Sense Motive[/I]		 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot			 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Wis)
Survival		 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Wis)
Swim			 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Str)
Treat Injury		 +1 (0 ranks, +1 Wis)
Tumble			 +3 (1 rank, +2 Dex)

Feats:
occ Personal Firearms Proficiency
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Precise Shot
3 Double Tap
b2 Windfall

Attacks:
-Desert Eagle, +3 to hit, 2d8 dmg (20/x2), range 40’, semiautomatic, 8 shots per clip
-(within 30’) Desert Eagle, +5 to hit (Point Blank Shot and Laser Sight), 2d8 +1 dmg(20x2), range 40’, semiautomatic, 8 shots per clip
-(Using Double Tap feat) Desert Eagle, -2 to hit, +1 die of damage (3d8 total)

Class Abilities:
Fast Talk
Bonus Feat: Windfall
Dazzle
Psionic Skills
Psionic Powers
Trigger Power (Lesser Mindlink)

Psionics
Manifester level 2
DC: 13+lvl
Power Points: 8/8 (3 base, +5 Cha)

0 level (free manifest 7/day, then cost 1pp)
- Far Hand
- Detect Psionics
- Daze

1 level (Cost: 1PP)
- Control Object
- Lesser Mindlink (Trigger Power)

Current Wealth: +14 (already added Profession rolls and bought equipment)

Equipment:
Clothing (high end  cool street clothes)
Leather Duster (as Leather Jacket armor)
Digital Camera
2 cell phones (one personal, one business)
Electrical Tool Kit (basic)
Lockpick set
Car Opening kit
Lock release gun
Flashlight-penlight
Backpack
Concealed carry holster (under left armpit)
Pistol Suppressor
100x ammo (.50 cal A&E) = 12 preloaded clips with 4 leftover bullets.
Desert Eagle pistol
Laser Sight
```
Changes for 5th level: +6 HP(4+2 CON), +6 Skill Points(+1 Diplomacy, +1 Disable Device, +1 Gather Information, +1 Profession, +2 Psicraft), +1 BAB, +1 Will save, +1 Def bonus, +1 Power Point, Learned Lesser Mindlink power and made it his Trigger Power

Background: Lex has been in trouble with the law since middle school. And he was good at it too. Got real succesful in the business. Nothing too damaging or disgusting. No gang wars or drug dealing. Mostly easy robberies, some con work, and the like resulting in a pretty nice lifestyle. Luckily for him, his fast mouth kept him out of most big trouble till his talk got too big and insulting to the guys up the food chain in the criminal organization he was a part of. They finally had enough and hung Lex out for the cops to take as a fall guy. He knows he was set up, but explain that one to the judge who's heard all the excuses. He was 18 then and off to a prison cell.

It was inside that he first started noticing his powers. It started accidentally at first. I mean, in prison, who doesn't wanna be able to pick up their soap without bending over? Talk about freaky. He started being able to move things with a thought. Hardly believing it himself, he still tried to focus and learn to use this power. He could even smack somebody with his 'invisible hand' and leave 'em stunned for a bit. It was when he did this once that he first saw the glow. The area where he was imagining the 'invisible hand' to be glowed with a silvery light. Nobody else could see it though. At least, not till that new guard showed up. Next time Lex pushed somebody aside with his power, the guard SAW it. And that's when Lex noticed that this guard had a glow too.

One short phone call later there were some government goons there meeting with him and asking how badly he'd like to get out of jail. Pretty damn badly is right! So he signed their waivers and Non Disclosure Agreements and agreed to be taught more about his powers while being of 'some use' to the country. Now he was out. An ex-con being teamed up with god knows who (or what) kinda people (?) to do whatever it is they do. Can it get any freakier?


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 29, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> What about profession checks every level and wealth rolls for really expensive items like my psicrystal?



You can take 20 on the crystal and other starting equipment.  Just buy all the cheap stuff first and then impose the Wealth penalty.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 29, 2007)

Everyone's characters look good to me.  I'd like either Ash or Lex to have been fairly independent wrt her powers.  Since Lex' background reflects some exposure to other groups, it might be easier for Ash, if that's OK with Shayuri.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 29, 2007)

and profession checks?


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 29, 2007)

Assume that's factored into the die roll and bonuses.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 29, 2007)

Or I could change the background a bit to get rid of the govt. guys recruiting him. He could have just gotten out of prison and be looking to get back into his criminal ways when something happens. Or if its easier to leave the background how it is because the others are gonna be part of a group already, then thats fine by me too. Let me know what you'd rather have me do. But with Lex only having one level of psychic stuff, it may make more sense for him to have not come into the fold yet with any group. Of course, Ash's background makes her so much a loner that it makes sense for her to have no formal training yet either. I'm good either way.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't want to mess with what you've got.  It's good the way thing are.  Reed has already been contacted by "the guru," a spokesman for a small group of psis looking out for each other.  Ash and Lex will be introduced shortly.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Arr, Ash lacks the ability to detect other psychics, and her evasive lifestyle would probably, inadvertantly, make her as hard to track down and recruit as it has made her hard to track down and kill.   So it makes sense. I'll get a more detailed background up today or tomorrow, asap.

I may take a feat from Dark Matter if that's acceptable. There's a Wizards web posting that features some of them, and they're pretty nice...


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm trading armor proficiency: light for sixth sense from the Dark Matter web supplement. That okay?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's an update of Ash, based on the revised starting Wealth:

I'm thinking I may redo skills a bit too...in fact, I most likely will.

[sblock=Ash v.1.2]Name: Ashley 
Class: Battle Mind 4
Occupation: Psychic
Gender: Female
Height: 5'6" Weight: 120
Hair: Red Eyes: Green
Age: 17

XP: 6000 Needed: 10000 xp
Allegiances: 
Reputation: 0
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 6/8

Hit Points: 30/30
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +3
Defense: 16 (10 + 3 dex + 3 class)
Buffed Melee AC: 20 (+3 equipment + 1 insight)
BAB: +3 Melee: +4 Ranged: +6
Unarmed +4 (1d3+1; 20, x2)

Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12

Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +5

Skills: 14
Autohypnosis (Wis) +5 (3 ranks + 2 wis)
Concentration (Con) +10 (7 ranks + 2 con +1 occ)
Intimidate (Cha) +8 (7 ranks + 1 Cha)
Jump (Str) +8 (7 ranks + 1 Str)
Knowledge: Streetwise (Int) +5 (4 ranks + 1 int)

Feats:
occ Iron Will
1 Weapon Prof: Personal Firearms
1 Psionic Surge
3 Point Blank Shot
b Weapon Finesse: Psiblade

Attacks
Psiblade +1, +7 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg, move action, lasts 4 rnds
Firebolt, +6 to hit (rngd touch), 1d6+1 dmg, 60', +1 hit/dmg within 30', 1pp

Class Abilities
Psionics
Psiblade (+1 enhancement, 1d6 dmg, mv to manifest, 4 rnds)
Psishield (+3 equip to AC, mv to manifest, 4 rnds)
Imprint Tattoo

Psionics
Manifester level 4
DC: 12+lvl
Power Points: 5/5

0 level (each free manifest 7/day)
- Burst (+10', 1 rnd, free action)
- Finger of Fire (35', 1d3)
- Far Hand (35', 5lbs)

1 level
- Fire Bolt
- Combat Precognition (+1 insight to Defense, 1 hr/lvl)

Current Wealth: +5

Weapons
-* Glock 17 (9mm), +7 to hit, 2d6 dmg, 30', 17rnds, +1 hit/dmg within 30'

Armor

Gear
* Fake ID (DC 15)
Casual Clothes, 2lbs
Fatigue Jacket, 2lbs
* Photojournalist's vest, 1lb
Range Pack, 2lbs
First Aid Kit, 3lbs
Ammo, 9mm: 100 (2 boxes), 2lbs
Spare magazines: 2, 1lb
Concealed carry holster, 1lb
Daypack, 2lbs
Road Atlas, 1lb
Ducktape, 1lb
Flashlight, 1lb
* Multipurpose tool, 
Rope (150'), 12lbs

* Reduced wealth by 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a question, and I apologize if this has been addressed already, but you mentioned that it's possible that some of the characters could be full Telepaths or Battle Minds.  Are you waving the entry requirements for these classes?  Normally, these are advanced classes, and you have to be at least 3rd level I think before entering them.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

His character generation post said to waive the entry requirements...

Meep. Hope I didn't misunderstand.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's the way I understood it too. And he didn't bat an eyelash at Ash's writeup with nothing but 4 levels of Battlemaind, so I took that as confirmation. Lucky you guys getting more powers. I'm gonna be relying on my gun more than my powers for awhile.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 30, 2007)

That's right, no prereqs.  Sixth Sense is fine.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 30, 2007)

I've edited my character with gear and the like. What about the two items that are more than 10 above my wealth score? Should I roll the 1d6 for each or just lose 1 point of wealth for each like I wrote in to account for the profession rolls? Background forthcoming.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 30, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> What about the two items that are more than 10 above my wealth score? Should I roll the 1d6 for each or just lose 1 point of wealth for each like I wrote in to account for the profession rolls?




Just lose 1.


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty close to having the first draft of my character completed and ready to post.  Question: there are psionic feats in Modern Players Companion II... would those be OK?  if you don't own it, I can post the contents of the feats I'm interested in.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Sep 30, 2007)

Final edits done, but I think if I made the profession rolls, I'd have a considerably larger wealth bonus than the +6 final result even with the stuff I've taken 20 on.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 30, 2007)

Insight, let me know the ones.

Crazy, is there any piece of equipment you think you need but couldn't afford?  I'd rather you be a little on edge


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Behold...the first draft of my surly pyrokinetic Battlemind!




Are you still with us?  I hope so....


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

Funny you should ask. 

Just finished redoing some skills and stats...

[sblock=Ash]Name: Ashley 
Class: Battle Mind 4
Occupation: Fugitive (Criminal)
Gender: Female
Height: 5'6" Weight: 120
Hair: Red Eyes: Brown
Age: 17

XP: 6000 Needed: 10000 xp
Allegiances: 
Reputation: 0
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 24/32

Hit Points: 30/30
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +3
Defense: 16 (10 + 3 dex + 3 class)
Buffed Melee AC: 20 (+3 equipment + 1 insight)
BAB: +3 Melee: +4 Ranged: +6
Unarmed +4 (1d3+1; 20, x2)

Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12

Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +4

Skills: 35
Autohypnosis +5 (4 ranks + 1 wis)
Concentration +9 (7 ranks + 2 con)
Drive +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
Hide +10 (7 ranks + 3 Dex)
Disable Device +9 (7 ranks + 2 Cha)
Knowledge: Streetwise +6 (4 ranks + 2 int)
Spot +5 (4 ranks + 1 Wis)

Feats:
occ Weapon Prof: Personal Firearms
1 Iron Will
1 Psionic Surge
3 Point Blank Shot
b Weapon Finesse: Psiblade

Attacks
Psiblade +1, +7 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg, move action, lasts 4 rnds
Firebolt, +6 to hit (rngd touch), 1d6+1 dmg, 60', +1 hit/dmg within 30', 1pp

Class Abilities
Psionics
Psiblade (+1 enhancement, 1d6 dmg, mv to manifest, 4 rnds)
Psishield (+3 equip to AC, mv to manifest, 4 rnds)
Imprint Tattoo

Psionics
Manifester level 4
DC: 12+lvl
Power Points: 5/5

0 level (each free manifest 7/day)
- Burst (+10', 1 rnd, free action)
- Finger of Fire (35', 1d3)
- Far Hand (35', 5lbs)

1 level
- Fire Bolt
- Combat Precognition (+1 insight to Defense, 1 hr/lvl)

Current Wealth: +5

Weapons
-* Glock 17 (9mm), +7 to hit, 2d6 dmg, 30', 17rnds, +1 hit/dmg within 30'

Armor

Gear
* Fake ID (DC 15)
Casual Clothes, 2lbs
Fatigue Jacket, 2lbs
* Photojournalist's vest, 1lb
Range Pack, 2lbs
First Aid Kit, 3lbs
Ammo, 9mm: 100 (2 boxes), 2lbs
Spare magazines: 2, 1lb
Concealed carry holster, 1lb
Daypack, 2lbs
Road Atlas, 1lb
Ducktape, 1lb
Flashlight, 1lb
* Multipurpose tool, 
Rope (150'), 12lbs

* Reduced wealth by 1

[/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 30, 2007)

If it's OK with CrazyFool and Insight, and if Shayuri and Phoenix8008 are ready go, I might start off.  Reed and Insight's character would be paired up as the cavalry.  Lex will be meeting with his "parole officer" at a restaurant that Ash is visiting.

I'm also ruling that everyone has a cell phone/blackberry/what have you with text messaging capability.  Don't worry about buying it.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm ready to start too. And I'm cool with being the cavalry.

Never mind about the wealth, I've decided to make him a lot poorer-fits better.


Background, description, and aliegences:
Self, Fellow Psychics

Reed Emmerson had a fairly normal childhood up until his late teenage years when both of his parents were killed in a resteraunt fire. This has given him a strong dislike (but not a fear) of fire. The loss led Reed to persue various occult knowledge and search for answers in philosophy (most of it was voodoo rubbish, and any truths that may have been present were overlooked). After finishing a degree in phillosophy, and finding that he couldn't afford any more schooling and had little prospect of getting a job with a bachelor's degree in philosophy, so he found work in a dusty occult book store instead. It didn't pay well, but the old man running the shop seemed kind, and let him read whenever there weren't customers--which was most of the time. One day, while browing the shelves, Reed found an aincient looking book dating back from the 1750's. Interested, he read the book over several sittings, returing it to it's hiding place each time. As he followed the mental exercises and meditations within, Reed found that he could sense the supernatural, discover information about objects, and even speak with the residual psychic impressions of the dead (This is how his akashic research power works if that's OK). 

One day, the old man saw Reed reading. He warned him of the life he was getting himself into and told him not to use his newly learned powers openly. After realizing how far Reed had gotten, the old man decided to teach him instead as he was already marked as a psychic. After a year of study, the old man was found dead in his house--oficially killed by a heart attack, though Reed (incorrectly, the man died of natural causes) suspects otherwise. Reed did not beleive this and fled, convinced 'whoever' had killed his mentor was after him too. Now he lives out of the back of his car, always moving, and always looking for people hunting him (though his paranoia has protected him from discovery so far). 

Reed generally has a creepy vibe, though makes a determined effort to seem friendly and funny, though he is naturally inclined towards pessimisim (he would say realisim). This helps him prepare for the worst. Reed never reveals personal information and is very ashamed abouth the fact that he lives in his car.  He usually wears light grey cargo pants, a grey sweater, and a slightly darker grey overcoat and backpack. He has straight, shoulder-length bleached white hair, though he dyes his hair a new color every now-and then just in case. He is extremely thin, because he spends very little on food, and stands about '6"2. He is quite weak from lack of excercise and a bad diet. He keeps an extremely heavilly modified rovolver on his person at all times. He avoids any public place where weapons must be disclosed.


----------



## Insight (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually, I've got too many irons in the fire right now.  Rather than start something I can't finish, I'm gonna bow out of this one.  Good luck all.  I hope the game turns out well.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm good to go. I haven't got Ash's background written down yet, but I know what it is, so I could easily RP it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Insight, but better now than later I guess. Thanks for the ideas you contributed to the process. Hope you enjoy your other endeavors. So Commited Hero, are we trying to get another person then, or going with the three?

Lex is ready to go whenever and he's already got a couple cell phones so no issue there. If you would, when you get the play thread up, make sure to post a link to it here so I don't ignore it for days or something silly. Thanks.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

Insight, don't worry about it.  Keep us in mind if things change.

I'll get up something by noon tomorrow EST.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm! Interesting.

CH, just out of curiosity, and to make sure we're on the same wavelength, what sort of a 'mark' would you say Lex is? I had envisioned Ash as more of a thiefy sort...getting in, grabbing what's easily available, and getting out before confrontation can occur. Her powers are useful in a fight, but not very useful to make a buck. 

Of course, she could have other scams. Maybe she engages in a little blackmail here, a little extortion there...she has the 'me against the world' attitude for it. Or maybe she just means to mug him?

She'd probably be a good mugger...maybe I'll stick with that. And smart enough about it not to waylay random people on the street. She picks her target, stalks him...makes sure he's got cash and makes sure he's not armed, then takes the wallet and gets the flock outta town before her description circulates and the MiB's come looking.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> CH, just out of curiosity, and to make sure we're on the same wavelength, what sort of a 'mark' would you say Lex is? I had envisioned Ash as more of a thiefy sort...getting in, grabbing what's easily available, and getting out before confrontation can occur. Her powers are useful in a fight, but not very useful to make a buck.
> 
> Of course, she could have other scams. Maybe she engages in a little blackmail here, a little extortion there...she has the 'me against the world' attitude for it. Or maybe she just means to mug him?
> 
> She'd probably be a good mugger...maybe I'll stick with that. And smart enough about it not to waylay random people on the street. She picks her target, stalks him...makes sure he's got cash and makes sure he's not armed, then takes the wallet and gets the flock outta town before her description circulates and the MiB's come looking.




Cool.  Let's say you plan to visit his office after hours.  BTW he's not Lex; a thin yuppie named Marion Peters.

Play thread


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

What are Ash and Lex' last names?  If you don't want to use them, I suppose you don't have to, but I assume Perdue would know Lex'.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

Truthfully, I hadn't decided on one yet. Couldn't find one that went well with 'Lex' yet. (Not gonna go Luthor or anything else starting with L) Yes, Perdue would know his last name obviously. Hmmm... Let's go with Murphy. Lex Murphy. Might even be short for Alex. But to most people he's just Lex.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Last name! I'll say Logan. I like that last name.

Oh, but her fake ID says she's Erin Watson.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 1, 2007)

Shayuri, you raise a good point. I've got to think of what my fake ID's name is too.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 2, 2007)

Necroscope, right?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 2, 2007)

You got it, CH. Reading another part of the series right now. Figured Lex had lots of free time to read while on the inside...


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a question, may I add a laser rangfinding scope (D20 future) to Reed's revolver. I see it as a very modern kind of revolver, and it gives it a more modified feel. It also provides more versatility in one package, which Reed would value. It adds +50% to the range increment and increases the purchase DC by 1.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 3, 2007)

That's fine.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 3, 2007)

CH, a question. The smoke or whatever that Lex made a Fort save against- is that classified as a poison? Just asking so I know whether or not to make an Autohypnosis check to resist poison (to get a +4 bonus on save vs. secondary damage). If it's not a poison, then I don't need to worry about that check.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 3, 2007)

You made the save (no ability damage), but the convulsions are a separate thing.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 4, 2007)

So it's not a poison then? No need to worry about secondary damamge that needs a save also, huh.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 4, 2007)

Just breaking the flow of things a bit. I'll try to write more narrative kinds of posts in the future, since that seems to be the preferred way of doing things.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 4, 2007)

Everything so far has been great; I'm liking it all.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it Ash's turn next? Looks like Lex, Reed, and the bad guys went so far this round.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 16, 2007)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2007)

Argh! Sorry again. For some reason I'm having a beast of a time keeping track of that!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 30, 2007)

Throwing out an OOC bump before bumping the IC thread. You guys there still?


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 30, 2007)

Aye aye, I didn't want to move things too far all by myself.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 4, 2007)

In the IC thread, you said "So, let's level up and get more powers." We didn't earn a new level already did we?


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 4, 2007)

Hell yes - I want you guys melting eyeballs by Tuesday!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 4, 2007)

Alrighty then! I'll get to work on leveling Lex up tomorrow and post the newest in the RG when done for approval. Just 1 level I assume?


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 5, 2007)

As long as it's a level in a psionic class.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 5, 2007)

I planned on that, yes. Like I said IC, Lex would like to start using something besides his gun to attack. Well, besides his gun and a tablecloth that is...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, I updated Lex to 5th level taking a second level of Telepath. No melting eyeballs yet unfortunately, but being the novice of the group thats to be expected. I guess I get to keep using my gun for a while.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 5, 2007)

We have an RG?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 5, 2007)

If we have a RG, I missed it too. I was updating my character sheet in the OOC thread.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah, good, I'm not insane.

Here's Reed lv 5. 


Name: Reed Emmerson
Class: Telepath 4
Occupation: Psychic (diplomacy and bluff)
Gender: Male
Height: 5'9" Weight: 150
Hair: Bleached white
Eyes: Brown
Age: 27

XP:
Allegiances: 
Reputation: +2
Speed: 30
Action Points: 29
HP: 26
Massive Damage Threshold: 12
Initiative: +6
Defense: 15 (+2 dex, +2 class, +1 heavy overcoat-functionally a leather jacket)
BAB: +2
Abilities: 8,14,12,16,12,16
Saves: +2, +2, +8 


Skills: 
Conentrate: +3
Knowledge: Philosophy and Theology: +10
Intimidate +10
Diplomacy: +11
Bluff: +12
Gather Information: +11
Psicraft: +10
Autohypnosis: +10 
Profession +9


Feats:
Wild Talent (occ.)
1 Improved initiative
1 personal firearms proficiency
3 Sixth sense
B iron will


Attacks: 
Knife (+1 melee, 1d4 damage) 
Pepper Spray (+4 ranged, DC 15 fort or be blinded for 1d4)
+2 S&W M29 (+6 ranged, 2d8) 
Taser (+4 ranged, 1d4 electricity, Fort DC 15 or paralyzed for 1d6 rounds)


Abilities:
Trigger power (Charm Person)
Trigger Power (Inflict Pain)
Power Crystal (Purchase DC 20) 


Psionics:
Manifester level 5
Power Points: 10+5 (15) +an aditional 5 from the power crystal 

0 (DC 13):
- Finger of Fire
- Far Hand 
- Detect Psionics
-Missive
-Burst (usable 3/day from wild talent)

1 (DC 14):
-Charm Person
-Lesser Body Adjustment
-Akashic Research

2 (DC 15):
-Inflict Pain
-Clairaudience Clairvoyance (5th level)



Wealth Bonus: +4

Gear (on asignment)

Drives:
Dodge Neon (26)

Trunk:
Portable stove (9)
Binoculars (7)
Sleeping bag (9)
Night vision goggles (17)

Wears:
Casual Clothes (8)
Overcoat (9)


Pockets (6.5 lb.):
Power Crystal on a silver chain around neck (20) --lb.
knife (7) 1 lb.
3 cannisters of pepper spray (5) 1.5 lb
Heavilly modified M29 (+2 attack, laser rangefinder, RI 45) (22) 3 lb.
Firearms Permit (10) --lb.
Concealed carry holsters for the knife and M29 (5) 1 lb.
Cell Phone (9) --lb.
DC 15 Fake ID (25)
Stun Gun (5) 1 lb.

Daypack (5) (5 lb.):
Duct Tape (4) 1 lb.
First aid kit (5) 3 lb.
50 Extra rounds for the M29 (24 in speed loaders) (5) and (3) 4lb.-ish
Standard Flashlight (4) 1 lb

Total weight: 12.5 lb


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 7, 2007)

So we're waiting for Shauyri to update her character then? For IC, are we just gonna say they sleep and feel more powerful in the morning or we gonna have a little time skip where we train some and gain power? Just asking so I know which direction to take the conversation in next with Oblamov.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 7, 2007)

Well let an indeterminate amount of time go by.  If you want something done before the next adventure, just let me know.

I would like to make this a sort of heist-deal like Ocean's 11 or Mission Impossible, where you plan and execute the mission - if that works.  I have some ideas on how it will go.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm here. I had to download the files again...forgot to swap them to my new computer.

Updating and leveling now.

If you want do something like that, Ash might be a good catalyst. There's probably all KINDS of things she's wanted to try, but because she was solo they were too dangerous or just couldn't be done.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

[sblock=Ash]Name: Ashley 
Class: Battle Mind 5
Occupation: Fugitive (Criminal)
Gender: Female
Height: 5'6" Weight: 120
Hair: Red Eyes: Brown
Age: 17

XP: 10000 Needed: 15000 xp
Allegiances: 
Reputation: +1
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 32/40

Hit Points: 36/36
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +3
Defense: 17 (10 + 3 dex + 4 class)
Buffed Melee AC: 21 (+3 equipment + 1 insight)
BAB: +3 Melee: +4 Ranged: +6
Unarmed +4 (1d3+1; 20, x2)

Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12

Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +4

Skills: 35+5
Autohypnosis +6 (5 ranks + 1 wis)
Concentration +10 (8 ranks + 2 con)
Drive +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
Hide +10 (7 ranks + 3 Dex)
Disable Device +10 (8 ranks + 2 Cha)
Knowledge: Streetwise +6 (4 ranks + 2 int)
Spot +7 (6 ranks + 1 Wis)

Feats:
occ Weapon Prof: Personal Firearms
1 Iron Will
1 Psionic Surge
3 Point Blank Shot
b Weapon Finesse: Psiblade

Attacks
Psiblade +2, +8 to hit, 1d6+3 dmg, move action, lasts 4 rnds
Firebolt, +6 to hit (rngd touch), 1d6+1 dmg, 60', +1 hit/dmg within 30', 1pp

Class Abilities
Psionics
Psiblade (+2 enhancement, 1d6 dmg, mv to manifest, 5 rnds)
Psishield (+3 equip to AC, mv to manifest, 5 rnds)
Imprint Tattoo
Combat Manifestation

Psionics
Manifester level 5
DC: 12+lvl
Power Points: 8/8

0 level (each free manifest 7/day)
- Burst (+10', 1 rnd, free action)
- Finger of Fire (35', 1d3)
- Far Hand (35', 5lbs)

1 level
- Fire Bolt (1d6+1, 60', ranged touch)
- Combat Precognition (+1 insight to Defense, 1 hr/lvl)
- Biofeedback (Str bonus as nonlethal with each attack)

2 level
- Combat Prescience (+2 insight to attacks, 1 min/lvl)

Current Wealth: +5

Weapons
-* Glock 17 (9mm), +7 to hit, 2d6 dmg, 30', 17rnds, +1 hit/dmg within 30'

Armor

Gear
* Fake ID (DC 15)
Casual Clothes, 2lbs
Fatigue Jacket, 2lbs
* Photojournalist's vest, 1lb
Range Pack, 2lbs
First Aid Kit, 3lbs
Ammo, 9mm: 100 (2 boxes), 2lbs
Spare magazines: 2, 1lb
Concealed carry holster, 1lb
Daypack, 2lbs
Road Atlas, 1lb
Ducktape, 1lb
Flashlight, 1lb
* Multipurpose tool, 
Rope (150'), 12lbs

* Reduced wealth by 1

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Eee...triple post!

Just wanted to say I'm not being obstructionist. She wants to join...I just can't have her cheerfully give in and still be true to the character.   She's been on her own too long.

It won't take much to convince her to stay, I promise.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 8, 2007)

No worries.

Do I put a RG thread in this forum or somewhere else?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think they normally go in the 'Plots, Places, and Rogues' section just a little below the 'House Rules' Forum.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 8, 2007)

So it does!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

On a side note, I'm going to be moving this weekend so I'll probably not be posting Saturday or Sunday. Might not have internet for a few days after that from home, but I'll be able to post from work M-F without problem.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll work on a big exposition post.  Probably this weekend, though.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 24, 2007)

Had a hard drive crash this morning, so I won't guarantee I'll be on the ball this week.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 17, 2008)

*BUMP* Lex has no further ideas to contribute to the planning at this point.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2008)

Mew.

I think, based on my own reaction at least, that a little discussion is in order. The feeling I'm getting is that expectations are not being met...both GM expectations, and player expectations. There's a very palpable sense of malaise growing, seen in dwindling post frequency and post volume.

Or it is just me?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Not just you.

I feel like we could use a little more direction or guidance. Not sure what else the characters are supposed to do or where to go from here.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2008)

Meep?

Did I kill it?

Seems like everyone's still around... I wasn't trying to be critical...I just wanted to discuss the situation and work things out. Honest. I don't -want- the game to die.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, this didn't work quite like I expected.  What I think I'd like to do is interrupt it with a more urgent mission.


----------

